# Betta and other fish



## Sweetgreenleaf1369 (Jun 24, 2011)

I have a beautiful lavender male Betta in a 10 gallon tank, I was thinking of shrimp but read that the Betta would eat them I had some Blue tailed Guppies in my 29 gallon tank that has my Royal Blue Betta and he killed them because of there tails. In the 29 gallon I have a school of Cory Cats that keep the bottom of the tank clean. I was wondering what would be good for the 10 gallon tank fish wise with-out overloading the tank....


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Really theres not much you can add to such a small tank.Mystery snails,you could add one of those.Corys need more room because the school.Maybe a platy or two,but they may be targets as well, because the colors.

If you could up to a 20 long,then you could go with a nice size school of tetras.


----------



## fishman81 (Jan 12, 2011)

i have a 5 gallon w/no filter and 3 cardinal tetra along with a crowntail betta, no problems. i use live plants in this tank and do frequent water changes, once or twice a week i do 50% change. you don't need a 20 long but it would be so much easier.... And yes the betta will eat the shrimp, i made that mistake...


----------



## Sweetgreenleaf1369 (Jun 24, 2011)

I am looking for a good savager for cleaning bottom of tank...


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

For a 10G tank you need small fish. I would recommend Pigmy Corys, Cardinal Tetras or one of the smaller Rasboras. Make sure you have some floating plants for your Betta to hide in. Add no more than 6-8 new fish.


----------

